# Struggling to stick to diet



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

When i first started going gym i was 56kg, im now at 70kg. I go gym three times a week but know my problem is my diet i just cant stick to eating so much everyday, but i know i need to.

Im naturally slim with fast metabolism so i need to eat a lot, does anyone have any advice or foods i can stick to to help gain some weight. Also after gym i usually just have a scoop of whey is this enough or should i be having more?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

james90 said:


> When i first started going gym i was 56kg, im now at 70kg. I go gym three times a week but know my problem is my diet i just cant stick to eating so much everyday, but i know i need to.
> 
> Im naturally slim with fast metabolism so i need to eat a lot, does anyone have any advice or foods i can stick to to help gain some weight. Also after gym i usually just have a scoop of whey is this enough or should i be having more?


Post your daily diet.

A scoop of whey is something like 20-25g protein, so 80-100 kcals. In scheme of things it won't make much difference.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

I dont really have a typical diet, i eat things like tuna chicken eggs pasta but its just eating more of it that i need to do, i never liked oats but read they good so going to start getting them down me, ill start having 2 scoops of whey after gym aswell then. I stick to the gym no problem i just need to improve my diet and stick to that too.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Get some more fats in your diet. Easiest way to get calories in if you're struggling.

Fattier cuts of meat, whole eggs, nut butters, nuts, avocado, olive oil, coconut oil, butter, ghee, full fat dairy.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If you've gone from 56 kg to 70 kg it doesn't really sound like you have a problem, or have you now got to a point where you are no longer gaining weight?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Do you like milk? Can you digest it? If so it will be your best friend, add a couple of glasses of whole milk to your daily diet for a few weeks. Mix it with oats, protein, a banana and some honey post workout....as ultrasonic mentioned if your weight has gone up it may just mean a slight increase i calories to get it moving again....


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

james90 said:


> I dont really have a typical diet, i eat things like tuna chicken eggs pasta but its just eating more of it that i need to do, i never liked oats but read they good so going to start getting them down me, ill start having 2 scoops of whey after gym aswell then. I stick to the gym no problem i just need to improve my diet and stick to that too.


Get on my fitness pal and track your macros, that way you will know what you need to add to gain more weight. Its also easier to stick to something that is laid out.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> If you've gone from 56 kg to 70 kg it doesn't really sound like you have a problem, or have you now got to a point where you are no longer gaining weight?


This is over a period of a few years now, i feel like im gettin bigger but the weight isnt going up so fast now so time to take the diet seriously i feel, my target weight is 12stone so want to gain another 6/7kg.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

ausmaz said:


> Do you like milk? Can you digest it? If so it will be your best friend, add a couple of glasses of whole milk to your daily diet for a few weeks. Mix it with oats, protein, a banana and some honey post workout....as ultrasonic mentioned if your weight has gone up it may just mean a slight increase i calories to get it moving again....


I dont like milk straight but yeah with oats banana and whey that sounds good will give that a go after gym tonight. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what to eat before bed? Come across quark but cant stand that stuff.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

james90 said:


> I dont like milk straight but yeah with oats banana and whey that sounds good will give that a go after gym tonight. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what to eat before bed? Come across quark but cant stand that stuff.


mate you dont want to be eating cum covered quark no matter what time of the day

you say you dont like milk straight, you mean straight from the cow?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

james90 said:


> This is over a period of a few years now, i feel like im gettin bigger but the weight isnt going up so fast now so time to take the diet seriously i feel, my target weight is 12stone so want to gain another 6/7kg.


Personally I find Myfitnesspal helpful for ensuring I eat enough to grow, as suggested above.

You probably already are, but do keep an eye on fat gain, rather than just focusing on weight gain.


----------



## dmull86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> mate you dont want to be eating cum covered quark no matter what time of the day
> 
> you say you dont like milk straight, you mean straight from the cow?


lol hilarious


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

james90 said:


> When i first started going gym i was 56kg, im now at 70kg. I go gym three times a week but know my problem is my diet i just cant stick to eating so much everyday, but i know i need to.
> 
> Im naturally slim with fast metabolism so i need to eat a lot, does anyone have any advice or foods i can stick to to help gain some weight. Also after gym i usually just have a scoop of whey is this enough or should i be having more?


I wish I had your problem :lol: Im the complete opposite


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> Get on my fitness pal and track your macros, that way you will know what you need to add to gain more weight. Its also easier to stick to something that is laid out.


Apparently MFP is dead now, practically useless unless you subscribe for 9.99/month. I still have the old version on my phone which still works but apparently you can't see macro breakdowns on the free version anymore.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Apparently MFP is dead now, practically useless unless you subscribe for 9.99/month. I still have the old version on my phone which still works but apparently you can't see macro breakdowns on the free version anymore.


I use the PC version, its fine. Has all the information you need.


BreakfastCaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar the Protein Works - Gluten Free Fine Oats, 50 g157245501 the Protein Works - Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, 10 g90010000 Protein works - Whey Protein 80, 2 scoop1985339964 Morrisons Milk - Whole Fat Milk, 300 ml195141110014 the Protein Works - Omega 3 Fish Oils, 3 softgel3003000 
Add Food Quick Tools
6704332549619 Lunch Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 200 g306076000 the Protein Works - Peanut Butter Luxe - Choc Fudge Brownie, 20 g11849501 Aldi Market Fare - Cut Green Beans (Frozen), 100 g2840241 Whole Foods - Peanut Butter, 2 tbsp2006168902 
Add Food Quick Tools
652133275944 Dinner Aldi Market Fare - Cut Green Beans (Frozen), 100 g2840241 Aldi - Sweet Chilli Basa Fillet, 2 portion242644410 Whole Foods - Peanut Butter, 2 tbsp2006168902 
Add Food Quick Tools
470162154953 Snacks the Protein Works - Supergreens Pomegrante and Cranberry, 15 g52110002 Co-operative - British Shredded Ham Hock, 1 container (100 grams ea.)14004261,6000 Aldi Cheese Emporium - Low Fat Cottage Cheese With Onion & Chive, 300 g2251842878011 Whole Foods - Peanut Butter-Natural, 2 tbsp2009158103 Whole Foods - Peanut Butter-Natural, 2 tbsp2009158103 
Add Food Quick Tools
8174739702,40020    Totals2,6091181242532,68546 Your Daily Goal2,600325871302,30098 Remaining-9206-36-122-38552


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

BoomTime said:


> I use the PC version, its fine. Has all the information you need.
> 
> 
> BreakfastCaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar the Protein Works - Gluten Free Fine Oats, 50 g157245501 the Protein Works - Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, 10 g90010000 Protein works - Whey Protein 80, 2 scoop1985339964 Morrisons Milk - Whole Fat Milk, 300 ml195141110014 the Protein Works - Omega 3 Fish Oils, 3 softgel3003000
> ...


Only use the app myself and all the 1 star reviews for the latest update say it's a cash grab with stripped back features now.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Only use the app myself and all the 1 star reviews for the latest update say it's a cash grab with stripped back features now.


Not sure then mate, I signed up only a month back or so on the PC and its great.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Leeds89 said:


> Apparently MFP is dead now, practically useless unless you subscribe for 9.99/month. I still have the old version on my phone which still works but apparently you can't see macro breakdowns on the free version anymore.


That's not true. I still use MFP on Android, and although the adverts are a bit more annoying you can still see macro data as before. There was a thread suggesting otherwise but the OP wasn't looking in the right place.

I use the PC version as well. The Android version is better for searching for foods I've used before, but I like having the daily macro totals at the bottom of the diary screen on the PC.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Add peanut butter in, olive oil in shakes as said before milk is good to adding calories. It's easy after a while, I used to struggle eating 2500,last bulk I was hungry still on 4200 cals after a few weeks of my body adjusting.

Quite a few tricks to incorporate like I said any fats are easy to eat and calories soon tot up.

A good Snack I used to have before bed was 5 rice cakes 250g quark and 40g peanut butter. Layer it up tastes amazing. Also some quark tastes better than others. Asda do a really nice one made by golden acre. Last night I used theproteinworks zero syrups on my quark seems an odd decision but the chocolate fudge was awesome with it.

Like I said plenty of nuts/evoo/pb and get your chicken/meat in you'll be laughing. Also throw 50g fast acting carbs after workout I'd have 2 scoops whey & some haribo.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

> I use the PC version, its fine. Has all the information you need.
> 
> 
> BreakfastCaloriesCarbsFatProteinSodiumSugar the Protein Works - Gluten Free Fine Oats, 50 g157245501 the Protein Works - Organic Virgin Coconut Oil, 10 g90010000 Protein works - Whey Protein 80, 2 scoop1985339964 Morrisons Milk - Whole Fat Milk, 300 ml195141110014 the Protein Works - Omega 3 Fish Oils, 3 softgel3003000
> ...


Is that your diet?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

noongains said:


> Is that your diet?


Yes


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

naturalun said:


> Add peanut butter in, olive oil in shakes as said before milk is good to adding calories. It's easy after a while, I used to struggle eating 2500,last bulk I was hungry still on 4200 cals after a few weeks of my body adjusting.
> 
> Quite a few tricks to incorporate like I said any fats are easy to eat and calories soon tot up.
> 
> ...


Haribo? Are sugary carbs good straight after work out?


----------

